# OK to tumble bullets



## caleb_walsh (Dec 21, 2010)

I got some 158gr lead bullets at a gun show and they have lube just about every where. Was wondering if it was OK to tumble them to get rid of the excess lube. I did a few and they appear to be fine, but not sure.
Dave


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I wouldn't. When I load lead I just have to clean my dies more often. After I load them I will then take a rag and wipe off the excess (not all, but the worst) that collects at the mouth so I don't have head-space issues. The only real con to excess lube is more smoke when they are fired, at least from my experiences.


----------

